# all ohio katmasters 2013



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

my tournament trail should be up and running next year, spread the word folks should be a fun time and affordable. 1-3 people teams $30 per team optional $10 bf&flathead. fish from shore or on a boat. i want to get people involved, what are some lakes or rivers everyone would like to see on the trail??? stay tuned for more


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Some of the better fisheries in Ohio for Channel Cats at least in Central and SW Ohio are Clear Fork, Dillon, Rocky Fork, CJ Brown and ST Marys

Keep me in the loop once you have a schedule out. 

Salmonid


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

i absolutely will salmonid, and thanks for all your help. spread the word buddy.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Finally! A tourney those of us lacking a boat can get into! Keepme posted! Can't wait..

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Finally! A tourney those of us lacking a boat can get into! Keepme posted! Can't wait..
> 
> A
> 
> My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


absolutely! plus if youre so inclined most of our lakes have boat rentals overnight for about $90 or less. i just need to get everything agreed upon with my partner and the schedule will be out in a couple weeks. tell your friends and get the word out so we have some decent turnouts!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you going to have tournaments all over the state or in any certain area?


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

AkronCATS said:


> Are you going to have tournaments all over the state or in any certain area?


i would eventually like to do them all over, for the first trail it will mainly central and up, but to be fair if i start seeing good turnouts i may change 1 or 2 dates so we can take it south.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

catman1991 said:


> my tournament trail should be up and running next year, spread the word folks should be a fun time and affordable. 1-3 people teams $30 per team optional $10 bf&flathead. fish from shore or on a boat. i want to get people involved, what are some lakes or rivers everyone would like to see on the trail??? stay tuned for more




id like to see a nice cat tourney at cj....


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Last weekend there was a cat tournament on the Portage Lakes... i heard the winning weight for 6 fish was 56 lbs.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

buckzye11 thats correct, twisted whiskerz held it. my partner and cohost derek is really good friends with the director nate.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

winning weight for portage was 52.24.


----------

